# truecrypt not found (but the tarball is there)



## fluca1978 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,
I'm trying to install Truecrypt, so I followed the instructions of the ports makefile, manually downloaded the tarball, plaed into distfiles and restart the build. However I'm getting the following error:


```
=> TrueCrypt_7.0a_Source.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/TrueCrypt_7.0a_Source.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/TrueCrypt_7.0a_Source.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1
```

Anyway the tarball is in there:


```
# ls -l /usr/ports/distfiles/./TrueCrypt_7.0a_Source.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  1950519 Oct 17 11:55 /usr/ports/distfiles/./TrueCrypt_7.0a_Source.tar.gz
```

Am I missing something?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2011)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> ```
> # ls -l /usr/ports/distfiles/./TrueCrypt_7.0a_Source.tar.gz
> ```


The dot isn't part of the directory, it was part of the sentence.


----------



## fluca1978 (Oct 17, 2011)

It does not matter the presence of the dot or not, since a '.' in a path simply means "don't move from here". Anyway:


```
# ls -l /usr/ports/distfiles/TrueCrypt_7.0a_Source.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  1950519 Oct 17 11:55 /usr/ports/distfiles/TrueCrypt_7.0a_Source.tar.gz
```

So the file is there....


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2011)

Update your ports tree, security/truecrypt is at 7.1.


----------



## fluca1978 (Oct 17, 2011)

Uhm..I was in doubt it was a version problem, however I updated the ports tree and downloaded the new truecrypt version, but again:


```
===>  Found saved configuration for truecrypt-7.1
=> TrueCrypt_7.1_Source.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/TrueCrypt_7.1_Source.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/TrueCrypt_7.1_Source.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
```

and of course the file is there:


```
# ls -l /usr/ports/distfiles/TrueCrypt_7.1_Source.tar.gz 
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  1062612 Oct 17 17:16 /usr/ports/distfiles/TrueCrypt_7.1_Source.tar.gz
```

Any idea?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 17, 2011)

Does the output of [cmd=]sha256 /usr/ports/distfiles/TrueCrypt_7.1_Source.tar.gz[/cmd] match the line in distinfo? The size seems way off anyway.


```
SHA256 (TrueCrypt_7.1_Source.tar.gz) = 94815d6c72f36fb194fc53d2527088f3bf7060797530f7eafd63d1b9596fd9f4
SIZE (TrueCrypt_7.1_Source.tar.gz) = [B]1950519[/B]
```



> ```
> # ls -l /usr/ports/distfiles/TrueCrypt_[B]7.1[/B]_Source.tar.gz
> -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  [B]1062612[/B] Oct 17 17:16 /usr/ports/distfiles/TrueCrypt_7.1_Source.tar.gz
> ```



Interestingly, that size does correspond with the earlier version you posted:



> ```
> # ls -l /usr/ports/distfiles/TrueCrypt_[B]7.0a[/B]_Source.tar.gz
> -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  [B]1950519[/B] Oct 17 11:55 /usr/ports/distfiles/TrueCrypt_7.0a_Source.tar.gz
> ```



So either your files are wrong, or the distinfo file wasn't properly updated.


----------



## fluca1978 (Oct 18, 2011)

I did a full ports update using portsnap, I also deleted the ports tree and get it again. However the problem remains, but I was able to install Truecrypt 7 using the 7.1 ports, since the distinfo had the wrong size and sha256 signature. Is this a ports error or was just something wrong with my tree?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 18, 2011)

It's a contrived process, but I can confirm that it should work.

I downloaded the TrueCrypt\ 7.1\ Source.tar.gz file (backslashes added to make clear that there are spaces in the original file name), renamed it to TrueCrypt_7.1_Source.tar.gz, put it in /usr/ports/distfiles and then ran *make* in /usr/ports/security/truecrypt. This threw up a config page for a GUI, and after that the other files in TrueCrypt's distinfo (wxWidgets-2.8.12.tar.gz, pkcs11.h, pkcs11f.h, pkcs11t.h) were retrieved, and the build continued.

It's a very untidy process, but it should work.


----------



## fluca1978 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, the process was the same you described for me too. However the distinfo was reporting 7.0 data. Again, I deleted the whole tree and get a new one with

```
portsnap fetch extract
```

Now I'm not a port master, but this should give me a clean updated port tree...
Any other test I can do to understand what is wrong? By the way, it is fine for me to have also the 7.0 version...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 18, 2011)

If your ports tree is really 'actual', you should have this:


```
$ cat /usr/ports/security/truecrypt/distinfo                                                                             
SHA256 (TrueCrypt_7.1_Source.tar.gz) = 94815d6c72f36fb194fc53d2527088f3bf7060797530f7eafd63d1b9596fd9f4
SIZE (TrueCrypt_7.1_Source.tar.gz) = 1950519
SHA256 (wxWidgets-2.8.12.tar.gz) = 197c94f7d46269a7fc261a3c8c943f03a9807acf65381944489a538fd8b5dd21
SIZE (wxWidgets-2.8.12.tar.gz) = 18924737
SHA256 (pkcs11.h) = 1563d877b6f8868b8eb8687358162bfb7f868104ed694beb35ae1c5cf1a58b9b
SIZE (pkcs11.h) = 9578
SHA256 (pkcs11f.h) = 5ae6a4f32ca737e02def3bf314c9842fb89be82bf00b6f4022a97d8d565522b8
SIZE (pkcs11f.h) = 29258
SHA256 (pkcs11t.h) = 8ce68616304684f92a7e267bcc8f486441e92a5cbdfcfd97e69ac9a0b436fb7b
SIZE (pkcs11t.h) = 70934
```

The port's Makefile should have this:


```
PORTNAME=       truecrypt
PORTVERSION=    7.1
```

Given that there is only *one* approved location to download the file, you should not even be able to get a version other than 7.1, because that is what that site offers as the only option.


----------



## fluca1978 (Oct 19, 2011)

By the way, do you know about a good alternative to truecrypt that works fine on FreeBSD and windows too?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't use truecrypt, was just trying to assist with troubleshooting this issue.


----------

